# Why are people on this site so negative?



## necropanda (May 17, 2009)

There's only so much time before you pass on, why wouldn't you try and be happy and enjoy your life in that time? Everyone has hardships, but even people in the most terrible situations have been known to overcome them. I understand how crippling SA can be and the secondary disorders that often accompany it, but why wouldn't someone want to strive to get better and spread joy in their lives despite that? I wish everyone here could be happy lol.


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

I find it's best to ignore the bull****. Seek out those who share your perspective.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

I want what the OP is taking. You smokin rainbows or something? Let us know


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I dunno. Probably because everyone here experiences anxiety and many people here also suffer from depression. :sus



necropanda said:


> There's only so much time before you pass on, why wouldn't you try and be happy and enjoy your life in that time?


No. I obviously would much rather die miserable. :blank

I think everyone here would rather be happy, but it's not as though there some red button we can all press to change our though process.



> Everyone has hardships, but even people in the most terrible situations have been known to overcome them.


People here are in the process of overcoming them. They're just not there yet.



> I understand how crippling SA can be and the secondary disorders that often accompany it, but why wouldn't someone want to strive to get better and spread joy in their lives despite that? I wish everyone here could be happy lol.


Not everyone here is just wallowing in their own misery like you seem to be implying. Yeah, sure, depressing subjects are often talked about on here, but that's probably because this is a *social anxiety support website*. Oi, did you really expect sunshine and flowers when you came to an anxiety support website?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Because getting better is **** hard, and because I am facing a lifetime of loneliness and stress due to inability to find a job, mainly due to SA. Also, normal people are better at adapting to hardships than we are.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Because depressions kills.


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

There's a reason the Frustration section always has 50 times as many viewers as the Positive section at any given moment. People aren't interested in getting better, they're here to vent and feel less lonely. That is never going to solve the problem though.


----------



## gold and bleak (Oct 9, 2012)

necropanda said:


> There's only so much time before you pass on, why wouldn't you try and be happy and enjoy your life in that time? Everyone has hardships, but even people in the most terrible situations have been known to overcome them. I understand how crippling SA can be and the secondary disorders that often accompany it, but why wouldn't someone want to strive to get better and spread joy in their lives despite that? I wish everyone here could be happy lol.


 uke


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Grand said:


> * I don't have to pretend to be happy here, like I do everywhere else.*
> 
> I'm negative because I am depressed and have severe SAD. Not sure how to think positively about any of that.


Nicely put..:yes


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree w/ Grand and Davey.

I've had depression for half of my life. That is pitiful- I want to be happy ofc, but it isn't happening.

I am not healthy or happy. I just want to express my opinions here..


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't even want to see the word "negative" in this section! :no


----------



## Tone (Oct 12, 2012)

I dont like to state opinons or be negative. I have always been positive. What I DO say, however, is i report facts that occurred so far in life. The reporting of experience is not being negative if its saying what really happened. For example, if a person said something like " I have had agonizing migraines my who life that put me in agony & all the doctors i have seen have not been able to help, even after years of trying"


----------



## Tone (Oct 12, 2012)

For example, if a person said something like " I have had agonizing migraines my who life that put me in agony & all the doctors i have seen have not been able to help, even after years of trying"


----------



## Tone (Oct 12, 2012)

Something is wrong with this board, its only posting ONE TOP PARAGAPH of my entire post, trying again in a momement........


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Mental illness can me fun m'kay?


When you put it like that, it's no fun at all.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

It's a SA site with some people with severe depression in some cases. If you want sunshine and rainbows, go elsewhere.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> I want what the OP is taking. You smokin rainbows or something? Let us know


Same here!!!



Douhnut77 said:


> People aren't interested in getting better, they're here to vent and feel less lonely. That is never going to solve the problem though.


Yes because I'm having a blast making myself feel depressed :sus



Grand said:


> What is there to be positive about? My life has been destroyed, and I have no future. Would you like for us to pretend to be happy on here, although we aren't? The thing I like about this site is that people here are honest about their troubles and feelings. I don't have to pretend to be happy here, like I do everywhere else.
> 
> I'm negative because I am depressed and have severe SAD. Not sure how to think positively about any of that.


I hear you Grand!



The Phantom Pain said:


> It's a SA site with some people with severe depression in some cases. If you want sunshine and rainbows, go elsewhere.


Nicely put!

To the OP: If you thought we'd be skipping around and singing "We're so glad we have SA-among other things-that make us feel trapped and screwed," you've seriously missed where it says "_*Social Anxiety Disorder*_" on this site. However if SA isn't so bad for you, I think that's great, but don't make the rest of us who have it worse off feel that much more depressed about our situations. And as if seeing others who don't suffer from such things or are able to rise above them make us feel bad, the last thing we need is one of our own acting like all we need to do is flip and switch and our problems would be solved. I get this enough from my doctor, thank you very much.


----------



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

i kinda agree with the OP

if we focus on problems all the time, where does it leave time to fill our thoughts with positive affirmations or at least some positive stories?

Sure life is not perfect, in fact if it were, im sure half the people on this site would have nothing to talk about.

To say something "Positive" is alot harder to create with our beliefs, obviously alot of people on this site are quick to moan and groan about how bad life is for them, and i swear alot of it is self-inflicted pain, and been to self-critical.

you gotta take the good with the bad!


----------



## Zimsavedlives (Jul 3, 2013)

necropanda; said:


> There's only so much time before you pass on, why wouldn't you try and be happy and enjoy your life in that time? Everyone has hardships, but even people in the most terrible situations have been known to overcome them. I understand how crippling SA can be and the secondary disorders that often accompany it, but why wouldn't someone want to strive to get better and spread joy in their lives despite that? I wish everyone here could be happy lol.


Yea I understand what you mean but there are many people who aren't negative all the time. Seek them out? If you can find them I guess


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

Like I said in another thread: A lot of us get rejected constantly from even basic friendships and some of us can't even find employment because if SA, what do you expect, this?

http://youtu.be/LIVtma0fN7w?t=24s

If you don't like people venting about it, there are other sites you know


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Hadron said:


> Tha'ts like asking "why do people on this site have social anxiety?"
> 
> SA is a ***** and we are all ****ed unless we get rid of it.
> 
> If you do have any suggestions as to how to be less negative and change your feelings completely (without the use of drugs), please do share them!


^^This^^


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

"Qu'ils mangent de la brioche !"

-the phrase commonly misattributed to Marie Antoinette

("Let them eat cake.")


----------



## starburst (Feb 5, 2013)

necropanda said:


> There's only so much time before you pass on, why wouldn't you try and be happy and enjoy your life in that time? Everyone has hardships, but even people in the most terrible situations have been known to overcome them. I understand how crippling SA can be and the secondary disorders that often accompany it, but why wouldn't someone want to strive to get better and spread joy in their lives despite that? I wish everyone here could be happy lol.


There is certain element of negativity on this site, but many SA sufferers are frustrated by their condition so its understandable they may end up sniping at each other. On the other hand it IS a good site with a lot of useful info for people coming to it, and I would highly recommend it to anybody. It was through this site I heard about the Linden method. Don't let the negativity put you off.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

Most of us just don't have anything positive in life. Changing take an amazing constant effort that we can't always come up with. Whenever I have a little surge of happiness I try to make the most of it cause I know I will fall into darkness again


----------



## fr3t (Mar 27, 2011)

They focus on the negative, bicker and sulk. I did it for a long time until I realized that even when you feel bad you can still have a good time and turn things around. I just find myself in the wrong head space and realize what I'm doing. It usually hits me when I see or talk to someone who's in a good mood and I have an "oh, ****" moment. 

Have to focus on the positive and eventually you start realizing subconsciously I guess that you can feel better and just hang out with people. Then you end up automatically seeing more positive aspects of life. The key is to be honest with yourself and what you want. Keep your eyes on positivity, but express your anger and negativity so you can reach that positive light.


----------



## Rottiz777 (Jul 7, 2013)

Happiness and bitterness alike come from within, not from outside.


----------



## TheWalrus (Jul 6, 2012)

I wouldn't be on a website called "Social Anxiety Support" if I was completely satisfied with my life. I use this website as a dumping ground for the thoughts I repress and look for other negative people that I can relate to, rather than the many people who tell me how I should be thinking. But yes, if I didn't have these types of problems, I would coldly denounce most of the people here as a bunch of crybabies.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Because we've experienced a f***load of rejection (not just romantically, but socially, existentially, etc), more than human beings should have to deal with.

Cut everyone some slack.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

It is because they have yet to realize how utterly transient everything is. Our whole existence is a construct of a capricious mind. Fighting it makes misery, there is nothing...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Its okay OP. 

A for effort.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Because people have different ways (and stages) of coping with things. Anxiety is a mood disorder. Also tends to bring on depression.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I don't even want to see the word "negative" in this section! :no


Ditto...I don't think this thread belongs in the Positive Thinking subforum. :| The very subtitle of this forum is *"Positive thoughts, no negatives here."*

But then again, I can't imagine it doing too much better in Frustration where it more likely belongs, either.

I guess the only clear answer is, people on SAS _really_ don't like it when others ask them why they're so negative. Many good reasons have already been given.


----------

